# Help! Rescued two doves (NYC/Brooklyn)



## BourkeMama (Jul 2, 2014)

I came home from work last night and found two boys throwing rocks at some white birds in a tree. I went up to see what was going on and they were two beautiful pet doves. The boy's mother had decided she didn't want to take care of them anymore so she told the boy to set them free. They were huddled scared in a tree and didn't want to leave and the boys were trying to scare them off.

I picked one up. They're very tame and cuddly and just sat in my hands. I couldn't leave them there, I live in Brooklyn and there's feral cats everywhere in my neighborhood. I can't tell if their wings are clipped or if they just don't know how to fly because they've lived in a cage all their lives. They boy said they have been his pets for 3 years (!!!!!)

I took the birds and their filthy cage. It is tinier than my parakeet's hospital cage. It's a shoe box basically. I didn't know what else to do so I took it and now there are two doves in a tiny cage in my living room.

I have to find a home for them by this weekend. I have my two Rosy Bourke parakeets. The doves seem healthy--One has a slight scissor beak. They have clear eyes and clean feathers. Someone will LOVE them. I feel so bad for them.

Does anyone know any rescues in Brooklyn or the NYC area that would take in pet doves? Does anyone know where I can safely put up an ad for them to find a new home? I'm scared to use craigslist because I don't want them to get fed to a snake.

What can I do you guys? I can't take care of them, I just couldn't watch them die and live with myself. They're so soft...
PICS: http://imgur.com/jXSrMUY 
http://imgur.com/qs1yFYw 
http://imgur.com/MMWF5CS


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

they are cute birds. Maybe put them up for adoption in the forum. hope someone can help rehome them


----------

